# Advice needed - cupti 2 or joyetech evic aio



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/9/17)

Morning fellow cloud chasers, I trust you’re all well

So I’m looking at treating myself to a new mod but can’t chose...

I’m stuck between the Cupti 2 or evic aio 75w

Will probably convert which ever one to a box mod with the included adapter so juice capacity is slightly negligible 

Any one have experience with either? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amir (30/9/17)

Evic AIO spits... A lot... Cupti fixes everything that's wrong with the NEBOX which was a great set up for me... The new spanner in the works would be the billet box with the magic wand tool thingy. With the various bridges you can use stock coils, rebuild, use the magic wand thing and throw an atty on the billet box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

